# What market books did you read in 2009?



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 January 2010)

As the question asks what did people read in regards to trading, investing and economics etc in 2009?

Naked Economics and The Undercover Economist would be the standout books of the year for me I guess. Outliers was a good book too.


----------



## CFD (10 January 2010)

Phantom of the Pits


----------

